# Natural Parenting MEET! 22nd October @ The Baby Show



## Jetters

We are having a mini-meet at The Baby Show on Friday, 22nd October! ALL WELCOME!
https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/content.php?content=earls-court


There's quite a few exhibitors that should entice you ladies such as...
...Baba Me... ...BumGenius... ...Cheeks and Cherries... ...Cheeky Wipes... ...Close Parent... ...Itti Bitti... ...The organic pharmacy... 


Definitely going:
*-Meeeeeeee! 
xthechaosismex
Lliena
Sjbno1
Mynx (+ Nikkinoonoo!)
Retromum1
Litlun
Dopeyjopey
Lynnikins
Poolqueen33 (+ mum!!)
jessabella
mandarhino
*
Maybes/hopefullys:
dougie
Laura12355
Rach28
Scampie
mummy_em
greenlady
sahara
LolaAnn
​

*We are meeting at 1030-11 outside Earls Court. 
Lliena will be waiting for you all, please PM her for her mobile number. 

OR, we are meeting at the Itti Bitti stand at 130 and going for lunch- feel free to join us  

(I WILL BE WORKING ON THE ITTI BITTI STAND FROM 1030-130... come and find me and say hello!!!) *:)​


----------



## Lliena

:happydance:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh I wish I could come.
I will just have to wait for all the stories after.
Have fun ladys!
xxx


----------



## Eala

Take piccies!!! :D


----------



## jessabella

Im there with the fetus!! :rofl:
oh and trying to figure out if my mate will be joining with her little one too!!


----------



## lynnikins

im excited it will be a well needed day out


----------



## jms895

I am gutted I cant come! I am in bloody London too Wed and Thurs but back Thurs night

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## jessabella

just stay in london so we can all party together!! hahaha


----------



## retromum1

I will see you there but I think I am going to have to bring Pops with me so I will have a 3 year old in tow! Sorry


----------



## Lliena

We will have our little ones too hun its cool don't apologise hehe :)


----------



## mandarhino

I'd really like to go and cannot believe I agreed to work this day. I will be attending such a boring event too. Bah.


----------



## jessabella

just bought my ticket!! YIPPIEEEE

just woundering can we have real names maybe so I now what to call everyone! :blush: 
dont want to walk up to someone like a gimp not knowing what their name is.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm Jo :) but will respond to dopey or jopey as they've been my nicknames since school!


----------



## lynnikins

on the old thread i posted a pic of a namebadge idea lol, but if theres any doubt Im Lynni and hopefully by then i'll have purpleish hair lol gonna try and get DH to give me enough childfree time to do it next week lol


----------



## jessabella

ooooooooooooo very nice...love love purple hiar...i use to have corvete red and purple as well..I miss it..my hair is way too normal these days! I think I cant be missed....Ive got dark skin and a big preggers belly!!


----------



## Lliena

Im emma lots of tattoos and nose,lip,tongue pierced. Im coming with Dopeyjoey, Im not hard to miss ;) x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah oh i'll probably at this point have a double pushchair with one child it in lol


----------



## sjbno1

I'm Sarah :) and I'll be with izzie in her baby jogger and my friend Jo is coming along who will have a bright green maclaren :) not missable lol

We're coming by train now so not sure what time I'll be arriving :(


----------



## jessabella

sjbno1 said:


> I'm Sarah :) and I'll be with izzie in her baby jogger and my friend Jo is coming along who will have a bright green maclaren :) not missable lol
> 
> We're coming by train now so not sure what time I'll be arriving :(


ohhh what train are you comming in on..Im comming in on Southeast train from Gilliham/gravesend way!


----------



## lynnikins

im debating car or tube, probably will be the tube im hoping to borrow a friends single puschair for the day though


----------



## sjbno1

i'm not sure what time i'm getting the train at the mo as my friend is coming with me so need to arrange with her on Tuesday what times etc :D i'll let you know though :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Have fun at the meet everyone! :D


----------



## Mynx

Omg I didnt even see this thread :dohh: 

I cant wait!! 5 more days girls! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I don't know any of you yet ( I don't use the NP section) but I am attending with Mynx who I'm sure you have seen around natural parenting :) Cya there ladies xXx


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I don't know any of you yet ( I don't use the NP section) but I am attending with Mynx who I'm sure you have seen around natural parenting :) Cya there ladies xXx

:hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I don't know any of you yet ( I don't use the NP section) but I am attending with Mynx who I'm sure you have seen around natural parenting :) Cya there ladies xXx

We are all lovely hehe :D See you there!


----------



## Lliena

Okay worked out trains and myself and Jo will be getting into the train station at 10.26. It will take us 5 or so mins to get across the road I reckon so we should be outside the venue by 10.35.

The entrance to Earls Court is directly opposite the train station exit so this is where we will be!


Please pm me if you would like my mobile number in case you get lost :D


----------



## mandarhino

I think I can probably come to this now as I've got out of my work obligations. Are there any cheaper or discount ticket deals still available?


----------



## Rachel_C

mandarhino said:


> I think I can probably come to this now as I've got out of my work obligations. Are there any cheaper or discount ticket deals still available?

I think BS02 still works for £11.50 tickets. When you can choose the day, they still show at £16.50 or whatever the full price is, but then when you choose the day they show at £11.50 :)


----------



## sjbno1

oh what station are you getting off at? i know I need to catch a train to Victoria but thats it so far lol


----------



## Lliena

West Brompton is across the road from earls court hun :)


----------



## mandarhino

Ok tickets purchased. See you on the day...


----------



## sjbno1

Oh I have a spare ticket :) anyone else not bought one yet and want it :) I can give it to you on the day :) it's just a standard ticket :) £10 x


----------



## mandarhino

Darn saw this too late. Already bought my ticket. :(


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Ok tickets purchased. See you on the day...

ooh missed this- yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

My spare ticket is sold :D


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo! :happydance:

ETA... All day it's been looking like Evie *might* be coming down with something.. I'm hoping its just her teething but knowing my luck, cos I'm so excited about this, she'll be poorly :( BUT.. OH has said he'll look after so I can still go, saves wasting me ticket then :happydance: I just hope she's not poorly cos I really want you guys to meet her and I know how much she enjoys being with other kiddies!


----------



## Jetters

fingers crossed it passes Mynx!!! I want to see her Royal Fluffness! xx


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> fingers crossed it passes Mynx!!! I want to see her *Royal Fluffness*! xx

:rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

awww hope its nothing horrible :( izzie's teeth are playing up too :(


----------



## lynnikins

i'll only have the one fluffbum with me as DH is taking Nate for the day


----------



## retromum1

I am still desperately trying to find someone to have Poppy as I think it will be a nightmare with a 3 year old! But I will always bring Jasper with me and it looks like Pops may have to tag along. It can be a group effort of "no, put it down!!" ;)


----------



## Jetters

retromum1 said:


> I am still desperately trying to find someone to have Poppy as I think it will be a nightmare with a 3 year old! But I will always bring Jasper with me and it looks like Pops may have to tag along. It can be a group effort of "no, put it down!!" ;)

I don't know how you feel about it, but there is a Creche there if you want a break :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

retromum1 said:


> I am still desperately trying to find someone to have Poppy as I think it will be a nightmare with a 3 year old! But I will always bring Jasper with me and it looks like Pops may have to tag along. It can be a group effort of "no, put it down!!" ;)

well I will have hands free to help!:thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Mine will probably be very interested in Poppy. She's so taken with the bigger girls and loves following them around. Don't know how Poppy feels about the younger ones though.

Mynx hope your LO recovers for Friday.


----------



## Mynx

She seems ok today, she had another restless night but that's par for the course these days :sleep: Trouble is... OH is all full of cold and a really bad cough... GAAAHH keep those germs away from us!!!


----------



## retromum1

Thanks girls I'll take you up on the free hands jessabella! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to use the creche but she won't be left for 10 minutes! The creche at th gym where she goes will only let me do half an hour at the moment as she starts screaming before we get in and doesn't stop until we get out! My advice I have learnt the hard way is get them used to creche/playgroup/nursery or a childminder before 3!!! Jasper is a little dream flirting away with the ladies but Poppy well that's another story. Must go as she has just declared that she has pooed in her pants! Oh the things I didn't think I'd ever say 3 years ago ;)


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

yay i have a pushchair and im toddler free on friday and set to rock and roll


----------



## Mynx

:happydance: 

2 more sleeps ladies!


----------



## Lliena

:happydance: dont forget to print out the form for free entry for your child, any ladies that are bringing children :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Does that include babies or is there an age limit?


----------



## jessabella

does that include babies int he womb!! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

the form says 0-10 so i assume it means babies as well hun, they should have forms at the door but you will have to stop and fill one in, they cant expect people to print them off only


----------



## Lliena

I think they might have them on door too yeah hopefully! But it says from 0 onwards as lynnikins says. Il do you one jo dont worry x


----------



## Mynx

Lliena hun, would you mind very much printing 2 out for me please? :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

yeah can do :)


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :D I'll buy you a coffee when we're there ;)


----------



## Lliena

Woo free coffee :D :happydance: Im easily pleased :rofl:


----------



## retromum1

We do have to do them for the babies as well but they always have lot on the door, I've been to 2 already this year ;)

I have half a solution I am going to bring both Pops and Jasper with me and then hubby is going to do a half day and collect her a one, yay!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw Mynx you beat me to it. Emma, i'll buy you a muffin to go with said coffee!


----------



## Lliena

:happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:


----------



## jessabella

I know what you mean...it sucks for me not knowing anyone in the country so all I have is my internet life..will be good to actaully meet you ladies!

hope the rest of your week gets better !:hug:


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:

Aww bless ya hun! :hugs:


----------



## mummy_em

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm coming:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I didnt get round to buying my tickets but i won a pair so i will now be coming along xx


----------



## Jetters

ah fabby :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## sjbno1

WOOOHOOO 1 more sleep to go! I'm mucho excited! haha


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:

Aww :hugs: We moved to Stafford last year from Manchester which isnt that far away but I dont really know anyone here at all and it sucks :( Hoping going to some baby classes might help me meet some other mums but most of the time I just get looks cos I have tattoos etc and people tend to judge me before even speaking to me and finding out that actually im not that scary im just normal like them :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters said:


> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:

lol well since ive met your Dad and your son i should meet you lol pity we couldnt work out a time we were both around before now


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:
> 
> Aww :hugs: We moved to Stafford last year from Manchester which isnt that far away but I dont really know anyone here at all and it sucks :( Hoping going to some baby classes might help me meet some other mums but most of the time I just get looks cos I have tattoos etc and people tend to judge me before even speaking to me and finding out that actually im not that scary im just normal like them :nope:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about getting judge...either I get judge because of my skin colour...or my tattos..or my piercings...but I did take my piercings out before moving to the Uk as well changed my hair from pink highlights to a dark colour and have had less looks since then:shrug:

its stupid if you ask me!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

jessabella said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:
> 
> Aww :hugs: We moved to Stafford last year from Manchester which isnt that far away but I dont really know anyone here at all and it sucks :( Hoping going to some baby classes might help me meet some other mums but most of the time I just get looks cos I have tattoos etc and people tend to judge me before even speaking to me and finding out that actually im not that scary im just normal like them :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about getting judge...either I get judge because of my skin colour...or my tattos..or my piercings...but I did take my piercings out before moving to the Uk as well changed my hair from pink highlights to a dark colour and have had less looks since then:shrug:
> 
> its stupid if you ask me!Click to expand...

I get it too! At least our children will grow up to be unprejudiced ;)


----------



## Lliena

Indeed :) My six year old says she loves the fact she can spot her mummy in the playground easily hehehe :D


----------



## Lliena

I am getting organised and packing my bag up to bring with me :happydance:

Have to leave piles of clothes and stuff out for my OH to pack as we are heading to see the inlaws in Kent for a long weekend after the babyshow and he's driving down to Watford to collect me. Hope I dont forget anything!


----------



## dougie

i changed my mind and decided i couldnt afford to come so didnt get a ticket
cheeks and cherries said on facebook to put your name down if you want a ticket as they have loads spare and today they announced to go to the ticket office and give them your name 
so the question is
do i drive down to london for the day!


----------



## mandarhino

Yes you should. :)


----------



## jessabella

Yesssssssssss


----------



## Mynx

YES!!!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah dougie if you gave them your name and they said you have a ticket! If you didnt I gave them mine so I have a spare one there you could have :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ooooooooh i'm excited! I'm contemplating just bringing my mei tai... haven't worn him for that long yet though :wacko:


----------



## dougie

my friend said she wants to come with me but havent heard back from her just yet so lliena that would be lovely thankyou very much!

ill just be rocking a mei tai tomorrow, unless the ergo comes at silly o clock in the morning!


----------



## Lliena

Cool, although my friend has jsut told me actually she might be able to make it now which would use up the cheeks and cherries one(i hate unreliability!) so I will let you know by later on this evening if I still def have it available :)


----------



## dougie

thanks hun :) drop me a PM just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## Lliena

Will do :)


----------



## Mynx

We have a friend coming along with us now as well :D


----------



## sjbno1

I've just packed my bag all ready :D not sure how many nappies to take though! erm thinking 3 flips should be enough? we're getting there for 10.45ish now as we're gonna brave the tube! oh er and then my friend wants leave about 3ish to beat rush hour etc so think 3 should be enough :D


----------



## Rachel_C

If the worst came to the worst, you could always buy more. Now I'm thinking that's a great idea... my mum and OH are coming and they both want to stop me buying nappies, but if I accidentally forgot to bring any I'd have to buy more!


----------



## Mynx

I'm taking 3 nappies, but I'm also collecting one from Emma so I'll have 4 should I need them! Oh and of course the one she'll be wearing on the way ;) 
Evie's change bag is all packed, apart from our thermos flask for her afternoon bottle, which she probably wont drink lol cos she's too bloody nosey! 

We'll probably leave at around the same time as everyone else tbh, but we do wanna go before the rush hour else it's a nightmare with buggies on trains at that time of the day!


----------



## sjbno1

EEK I am so bloody excited LOL its sad really! and dont worry I have already thought of the buy a new nappy option LOL :dance: :dance: :dance:

I need to get out more LOL


----------



## Mynx

You know what I just realised? I'm probably the oldest one out of us all!! Gaah!! I'm gonna feel ancient next to you guys :rofl: 

C'mon girls, any of you older than 36?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I might 'forget' my bag so i can buy everything new guilt free!


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: Jo!

I am all packed, my train back is either 14.57 or 15.57 :) Im not fussed about being left though if you all go haha!


----------



## sjbno1

lol girls - i'm gonna nosey on whos who photos lol on facebook :D


----------



## Lliena

Okay logging off and heading to bed as I have to be up early in morning! I will check the thread an facebook on my phone whilst on train! See you all very soon :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

Oh btw girls please don't be offended if I don't remember names! I am crap at remembering them lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol sorry nix you know im defo not 36+ im not even 26+ lol ooohhh good point need to pack nappies for EJ tomorrow

i'll be leaving around 4ish probably DH is gonna pick me up so i dont have to fuss with trains


----------



## Jetters

Rachel_C said:


> If the worst came to the worst, you could always buy more. Now I'm thinking that's a great idea... my mum and OH are coming and they both want to stop me buying nappies, but if I accidentally forgot to bring any I'd have to buy more!

Naughty Rach :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> :rofl: Jo!
> 
> I am all packed, my train back is either 14.57 or 15.57 :) Im not fussed about being left though if you all go haha!

I wont leave you :D
My bags packed, my baby is a-snoozing, and i'm... not. Hmmmm. Too excited!


----------



## Jetters

Dopeyjopey said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:
> 
> Aww :hugs: We moved to Stafford last year from Manchester which isnt that far away but I dont really know anyone here at all and it sucks :( Hoping going to some baby classes might help me meet some other mums but most of the time I just get looks cos I have tattoos etc and people tend to judge me before even speaking to me and finding out that actually im not that scary im just normal like them :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about getting judge...either I get judge because of my skin colour...or my tattos..or my piercings...but I did take my piercings out before moving to the Uk as well changed my hair from pink highlights to a dark colour and have had less looks since then:shrug:
> 
> its stupid if you ask me!Click to expand...
> 
> I get it too! At least our children will grow up to be unprejudiced ;)Click to expand...


You know what realllly sucks? I caved in to society and conformed :blush:

When we had Rory, I had a mohawk and facial piercings. I was so uncomfortable at mummy and babygroups cos we live in such a yummymummy area... fast forward 2 years and when I fell preggo with K I grew out my hair and removed my piercings in an effort to not stand out as much :blush::blush::blush::blush:

What I used to look like:
https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/BMOs/2008/July/1002070/704507252_Rm7Sq-M.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx said:


> You know what I just realised? I'm probably the oldest one out of us all!! Gaah!! I'm gonna feel ancient next to you guys :rofl:
> 
> C'mon girls, any of you older than 36?

Nope but I'm pretty close! Glad I've got someone close to my age cause I was feeling old.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Jetters said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I am having SUCH a bad week... I really need this meet! I can't wait to meet you girls, it'll be so nice for my real life and internet life to mix! Rach_C is my only real life mummy friend and it's super lonely :blush:
> 
> Aww :hugs: We moved to Stafford last year from Manchester which isnt that far away but I dont really know anyone here at all and it sucks :( Hoping going to some baby classes might help me meet some other mums but most of the time I just get looks cos I have tattoos etc and people tend to judge me before even speaking to me and finding out that actually im not that scary im just normal like them :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about getting judge...either I get judge because of my skin colour...or my tattos..or my piercings...but I did take my piercings out before moving to the Uk as well changed my hair from pink highlights to a dark colour and have had less looks since then:shrug:
> 
> its stupid if you ask me!Click to expand...
> 
> I get it too! At least our children will grow up to be unprejudiced ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what realllly sucks? I caved in to society and conformed :blush:
> 
> When we had Rory, I had a mohawk and facial piercings. I was so uncomfortable at mummy and babygroups cos we live in such a yummymummy area... fast forward 2 years and when I fell preggo with K I grew out my hair and removed my piercings in an effort to not stand out as much :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> What I used to look like:
> https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/BMOs/2008/July/1002070/704507252_Rm7Sq-M.jpgClick to expand...

LOVE that hair!


----------



## jessabella

Whaaat wish you hadn't conformed!! Heaps yummy muumy! I get so bored seeing people look the same and I know I don't look the same, talk the same, or think the same and I don't care any longer!


----------



## aliss

I would totally go but I gotta buy a flight that's 7000km away. Anyone want to start a donation fund???? Can I raise $1500 by tomorrow morning??? Hmmm... maybe next year


----------



## Lliena

WOw jetters your hair was well cool back then! Never too late to unconform hehe :) I am on the train ladies woohoo! see you all soon x x


----------



## Jetters

I miss my hawk! I'm a total sell out :dohh:

I'm training to go into teaching though so am pretending it's because of that :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> WOw jetters your hair was well cool back then! Never too late to unconform hehe :) I am on the train ladies woohoo! see you all soon x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

I'm a tad hungover today as I went out and stayed out late last night. Then had a non sleeping baby. I fear I'm going to be a bit subdued today. 

Like the old hawk Jetters! I'm afraid I toned down my look a long, long time ago. Partially it was that I got bored of dying my hair. Now I have a straight job where I couldn't get away with things.


----------



## jess3012

can we have some piccies ladies! please!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Have fun today ladies:)
I will be with you in spirits lol


----------



## jessabella

mandarhino said:


> I'm a tad hungover today as I went out and stayed out late last night. Then had a non sleeping baby. I fear I'm going to be a bit subdued today.
> 
> Like the old hawk Jetters! I'm afraid I toned down my look a long, long time ago. Partially it was that I got bored of dying my hair. Now I have a straight job where I couldn't get away with things.


Me too..I got tired of colouring my hair..and it continued to fall out as well...so went ot a normal colour:dohh: At the moment I only have bits of red added... However when I want something a bit more funky I do know how to add a bit of coloured extentions.


----------



## jessabella

jess3012 said:


> can we have some piccies ladies! please!!

Im taking my camera if no one is camera shy I will take some!:thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Thankfully did my make so I might be ok but only might lol

I'm not rock and roll at all haha I'm just a plain Jane Sarah lol


----------



## Mynx

I'm taking my camera too :) I'm really hoping that it's not too busy there otherwise it'll be a nightmare with buggies etc etc!! Fingers crossed lol! 

Anyways, Evie's been up since 5.15am.. I wouldnt mind if she'd slept all night but she's been up and down like a flipping yoyo.. damned sleep regression :hissy: I've just given her breakfast and we'll be tootling off to the station in about an hour. Might walk it to see if she'll have a nap on the way... *sigh* I'm knackered already :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Oh has anyone got lynnikins number - can you ask her to text me please :) my train might be earlier than I thought so want to be able to text her when I arrive invade she's waiting for me lol


----------



## pinkie77

Hope you all have a great day, I'm so jealous lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lovely to meet you all today ladies! I think more NP meets are required :)


----------



## retromum1

Lovely to meet you all today and Jetters I completely forgot to pay you back for lunch I have sent you a message on facebook but if read this first can you PM me with your PP addy and I'll pop it in there tonight. I'm so sorry :( xxx

So what did you all buy after I left? ;)


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girlies,

Was so nice to meet you all today! I'm so sorry we never made it back to you at 1.30! Izzie and Josh needed lunch and couldnt wait :( I was hoping to see you all walking about but didnt :( 

Did you all have a good time? I really enjoyed this baby show :D got lots of freebies and bought myself a G Diaper :D they look really lush :D 

Anyway hope you all have a lovely time! I really think I need another day there lol


----------



## lynnikins

i found them at pizza express lol not far from where we were sitting to feed the kids

i had a blast it was great to meet everyone


----------



## mandarhino

It was great to meet you all. I just wish I had been able to sit down and chat more. I was shattered after arriving home having chased after M the whole time.


----------



## sjbno1

lol I know what you mean! I'm knackered tonight!

Oh doh Lyn! we ended up spending money on G Diapers lol


----------



## ellie

sounds like you all had a good day! Am def coming to the next one :) now I need to look up g diapers lol!


----------



## sjbno1

haha Ellie I was really impressed and the girls has said if we have ANY leaks at all we're to email her straight away and she will sort it out :D fab customer services and they were so nice :D they also do Autumn colours (what we got today) and have a spring collection due next year :D with prints etc :D


----------



## jess3012

glad you all had fun! i sooo wish i could have been there!


----------



## Jetters

sjbno1 said:


> haha Ellie I was really impressed and the girls has said if we have ANY leaks at all we're to email her straight away and she will sort it out :D fab customer services and they were so nice :D they also do Autumn colours (what we got today) and have a spring collection due next year :D with prints etc :D

I really loved the look of them!! I'm so tempted to buy some now on Sunday... the girls were lovely on that stall, I admit, and I love that the disposable inserts are 100% biodegradable! I think I will actually...


----------



## Jetters

I had such a good time! I'm freaking SHATTERED though :rofl:


----------



## retromum1

Me too I think I am going to have to go to bed now! Your at the show again tomorrow aren't you Jetters?


----------



## Jetters

Nope, Sunday! But gotta go to Middlesex soooooo early tomorrow to view the university and i'm knackered:(


----------



## sjbno1

lol i'll hopefully use mine tomorrow :D i'll let you know what there like lol


----------



## Jetters

did you see the prints above that weren't for sale yet?? i LOVED the boys one!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I loved the boys one jetters!

Mandarhino, i have a feeling albert will be the same in 6 months time :wacko:

I'm a bit achey after wearing the boy most of the day but not as bad as i expected :)


----------



## Jetters

ahhh that's good! :D


----------



## Jetters

I was telling everyone he's 12 weeks old and he's actually 13 :blush:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I don't know how many weeks A is... that's why i just say 4 and a half months :)


----------



## mummy_em

it was so lovely to meet some of you today really glad i went xxx


----------



## lynnikins

im shattered and yet to go out again gonna be a late one for me tonight eekkk gonna need some serious cafffinee to get through till after 4am


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I had such a good time! I'm freaking SHATTERED though :rofl:

Snap I am so knackered now! Made it to Kent about 8pm as we had to stop to pick something up in Essex first :sleep:

Was lovely to meet so many of you today :D

I wish I had got a g nappy to try now too, I love the brown frilly one they are bringing out soon. But I loved the dark purple one they had there today.


----------



## jessabella

Oh my goodness..Im only just now getting online at 2 23am...
wass so shattered after leaving around 5 30..and then went straight to dinner with hubby and then home to decorate, prepare and cook the food for my baby shower tommorrow...wow..what an amazing day...best day I have had since being on bedrest..I was a naughty girl and walked around wayy too much ..and then bought nappies :blush: ..hahaha but hubby thought they were so cute ..so wanst too bad..haha


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> im shattered and yet to go out again gonna be a late one for me tonight eekkk gonna need some serious cafffinee to get through till after 4am

oh my gosh you will need some serious coffee..mee too in order to make it through my babyshower and then to church on sunday!:sleep:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Pictures~~~


----------



## jessabella

I only took four..but cant get the camera out as I just feel asleep at the computer..now off to bed I go!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Nighttt!
have fun tomorrow:)


----------



## Mynx

It was so great meeting you all yesterday!! I was shattered by the time I got home, so was Evie bless her! It was really nice to be able to put faces to names at last!

You know something? I didnt get round to buying any nappies, I'm so disappointed lol! I had money with me to get some night nappies but there just wasnt enough time in the day lol! Ah well, there's always online eh hehe! 

Anyways, hope everyone's ok and big kisses to all the lovely babies I met yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## mandarhino

Dopeyjopey said:


> I loved the boys one jetters!
> 
> Mandarhino, i have a feeling albert will be the same in 6 months time :wacko:
> 
> I'm a bit achey after wearing the boy most of the day but not as bad as i expected :)

Dopey - I must say meeting you & Albert reminded me of what it was like all those months ago. Albert seems really similar to M! She is lovely and bright as a button but she's been hard work. It does get easier though, in case you are despairing. When she started napping longer in the day it totally changed my life. Shame it took till she was nearly 1 to do so.


----------



## jessabella

Dopeyjopey said:


> I loved the boys one jetters!
> 
> Mandarhino, i have a feeling albert will be the same in 6 months time :wacko:
> 
> I'm a bit achey after wearing the boy most of the day but not as bad as i expected :)


oh I was just thining of you this morning ..and wondering how you were feeling after your first full day of babywearing! :flower:


----------



## jessabella

sorry girls ..I didnt get any good photos...they are a bit dodgy:blush:
please mind my swollen pregnant face:nope:
 



Attached Files:







emma and jessa.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 16









emma avalon and jo.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 15









PA221549.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Who is in the last picture!
I need to put some faces to there names:)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Albert and I on the left, mynx and evie in the middle and nickinoonoo on the right!

I can't believe how big A looks... where has my tiny baby gone??


----------



## Mynx

Me = Blonde in black holding the baby (Evie)
Nikkinoonoo - In the stripes, texting on her phone :haha: 
Dopey Jopey - With the gorgeous dreads and headscarf and her lovely, contented little man :cloud9:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Dreads!!!!????????

I misss mine SOOOOO much!


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Albert and I on the left, mynx and evie in the middle and nickinoonoo on the right!
> 
> I can't believe how big A looks... where has my tiny baby gone??

He's adorable :D So content!! He seemed so happy to just watch the world go by and smile while he did it :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am glad now that I know what SOME of the girls look like.
I just know usernames and babies lol!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

He is such a good boy :cloud9: 

All the babies were so gorgeous - and well behaved! Seeing all the customs that were about has made me realise i need a few more for A! :haha:

My braids are cheats :blush: i buy hair from the african hair shop for 3 quid, some wool from the habidashery and plait it in!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ohhhh Sneaky:)

I had real ones and miss them like mad
But It was so much work to keep up.
I have three packages of hair that I never ended up making dread extensions out of.
And I have 2 double sided dreads hanging on a hanger when ever my Girlfriends come over and go in my closet why always ask what they are.


----------



## Jetters

I took my camera but never took it out of my bag :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

lol my camera never made it out either lol,
i got home put the boys to bed then got up and went out again and got in at half 5 this morning and got up at half 10 with the boys after being awake hourly or soo in that time caus one or other didnt want to sleep
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a nap and serious caffine :coffee:


----------



## mandarhino

I had dreads too once upon a time but I chopped them off 16 years ago (!). And typing that sentence has made me feel very, very old.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> I had dreads too once upon a time but I chopped them off 16 years ago (!). And typing that sentence has made me feel very, very old.

Aww :hugs: hun! If it's any consolation, I felt positively ancient standing next to the young yummy mummies!!


----------



## Lliena

Those pics are funny Jess :D I bought an amber necklace, leopard print snowsuit and a Strawberry bambooty nappy whilst there. She has just had the strawberry one on unwashed and it lasted 4 hours..Im very impressed :D


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> lol my camera never made it out either lol,
> i got home put the boys to bed then got up and went out again and got in at half 5 this morning and got up at half 10 with the boys after being awake hourly or soo in that time cause one or other didnt want to sleep
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a nap and serious caffine :coffee:


mee too..Im so tired now..just sat down from baby shower...I want to hear all about your night out..what did you get up to..send me a fb message :haha:


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> Those pics are funny Jess :D I bought an amber necklace, leopard print snowsuit and a Strawberry bambooty nappy whilst there. She has just had the strawberry one on unwashed and it lasted 4 hours..Im very impressed :D

ohhh good to hear the strawberry bambooty went well...I cant wait to try mine..Olivia will be wearing it home from hospital!! :happydance:


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> I had dreads too once upon a time but I chopped them off 16 years ago (!). And typing that sentence has made me feel very, very old.
> 
> Aww :hugs: hun! If it's any consolation, I felt positively ancient standing next to the young yummy mummies!!Click to expand...

YEAH RIGHT...you are super yummy mummy..I think you are just beautiful! and I love your hair too..and you have such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Mynx

:blush:


----------



## Jetters

What Jessabella said!!!!! Mynx you are a mega yummomummo!


----------



## Mynx

Oh bless ya both :blush: 

You wouldnt say that if you could see me now :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> Oh bless ya both :blush:
> 
> You wouldnt say that if you could see me now :rofl:

haaha you should see me now in my polka dot jammies and big belly out for the world to see whilst lying on couch typing away..dotn know why but feels so much more natural when the belly is uncovered..weired..

ps..yes my feet are up!:haha:


----------



## Jetters

Hehehe i'm nekkid snuggled up in duvet with greasy hair and hairy legs... sexxxxxxy


----------



## Mynx

Hehe Jess, I always felt the same with my big belly ... as soon as I'd get in, the belly would be out... the relief was almost like the feeling when you've had your hair up all day and you take it down.. or when you take your bra off at the end of the day.. bliss!!

Jetters, lovin the greasy hair n hairy legs.. I aint far off that meself, big ole baggy cardi which has bobbled BIG TIME, paint covered tracky bottoms - LURVELY :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ah my first chance to get on here since I met you all! Just wanted to say it was lovely meeting you all, sorry it wasn't for longer! You were all lovely with such gorgeous babies and baby bumps! Hope you all had a fab day, Me and Jessica did :D xXx


----------



## Jetters

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Ah my first chance to get on here since I met you all! Just wanted to say it was lovely meeting you all, sorry it wasn't for longer! You were all lovely with such gorgeous babies and baby bumps! Hope you all had a fab day, Me and Jessica did :D xXx

It was sooo lovely to meet you, Jessica is gorgeous and such a happy friendly girl!!! I shall be coming up to N.London to meet you and Mynx again soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessabella

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Ah my first chance to get on here since I met you all! Just wanted to say it was lovely meeting you all, sorry it wasn't for longer! You were all lovely with such gorgeous babies and baby bumps! Hope you all had a fab day, Me and Jessica did :D xXx

oh my gosh it was so great to meet you and even though beautiful jessica was asleep she was a doll..and a great name if I do say so myself..hahaha:haha:
ps where you live ...would have to see you again some time soon!


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> Hehehe i'm nekkid snuggled up in duvet with greasy hair and hairy legs... sexxxxxxy

ooooooooooooooooohhh nakkkidd..hahaha funny girl..its too cold...
hairy legs..I know about that...the hair groes way too fast when pregnant..cant be bothered to shave it!!


----------



## mandarhino

jessabella said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Hehehe i'm nekkid snuggled up in duvet with greasy hair and hairy legs... sexxxxxxy
> 
> ooooooooooooooooohhh nakkkidd..hahaha funny girl..its too cold...
> hairy legs..I know about that...the hair groes way too fast when pregnant..cant be bothered to shave it!!Click to expand...

Oh weird as I had the exact opposite. The hair on my legs hardly grew when I was pregnant. It was an unexpected benefit since I would have had difficulty reaching my legs to take care of it. Sadly it has all gone back to normal now.

Was nice to meet you as well Nic. Jessica is a beautiful child and I love her wavy blond hair. 

Wish mine had blond hair. :cry: Everyone on both sides going back to grandparents were blond as children and she's got brown hair. I don't know where it came from.


----------



## jms895

Awww lovely piccies ladies! Jealous I couldnt go!

Did you buy anything/manage any freebies? :)


----------



## jessabella

muuhhaaa I didnt buy anything :blush:
 



Attached Files:







giraffewetbag_0.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









index.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 33









images.jpg
File size: 1.8 KB
Views: 33









botty-buddy-changing-mat-phthalate-free-pvc--623-p.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lynnikins

lol jess
yas hun i need to figure out what time/day works best for me to come over


----------



## jessabella

I was a good girl really!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I had nothing to do with Jess buying the bambooty either.


----------



## jessabella

Dopeyjopey said:


> I had nothing to do with Jess buying the bambooty either.

[-X[-X[-X
dont believe it! :flower:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Wish i'd got one now!

I spoke to Alix about being a nappy advisor and if all goes ahead i'll have to get one for my demo bag!


----------



## jms895

Sounds good! I love bambootys, lovely fluff Jessabella!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> I had nothing to do with Jess buying the bambooty either.

Me either :haha:


----------



## jessabella

all of YOUS are baaaaaaaaddddddd influences on me!


----------



## Jetters

Not me! tra la la!


----------



## sjbno1

oh i loved that bambooty :D I'm about to send back my BG V4 I bought as I didnt like the colour and i'm very tempted to swap it for a bambooty - whats the insert in them? looked at so many nappies on friday I cant remember now lol 

awwww i'm gutted I missed out on meeting up with you all again though :( what time did you leave? we left just as it was closing :blush: got swept up with buying random things lol


----------



## Lliena

The insert is attached one at either end. I love the fit of them :D Jo and I left about 3.30 as our train was at 3.50 :)


----------



## jessabella

Yas and I left at 5:45!


----------



## jessabella

sjbno1 said:


> oh i loved that bambooty :D I'm about to send back my BG V4 I bought as I didnt like the colour and i'm very tempted to swap it for a bambooty - whats the insert in them? looked at so many nappies on friday I cant remember now lol
> 
> awwww i'm gutted I missed out on meeting up with you all again though :( what time did you leave? we left just as it was closing :blush: got swept up with buying random things lol

Oh I'm so tempted to get a few more for my tiny buns :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

oops! just changed my BGV4 for a bambooty LOL chose either Strawberries or tutu cute :D I was going to get a refund then realised I used the OHs paypal so wouldnt get the money back :blush: he would :blush:

Awww I was surprised I didnt see you all, now I realise why :( 

Ohhhh did any of you get the massage from Tesco :D was fab :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

jessabella said:


> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> Ah my first chance to get on here since I met you all! Just wanted to say it was lovely meeting you all, sorry it wasn't for longer! You were all lovely with such gorgeous babies and baby bumps! Hope you all had a fab day, Me and Jessica did :D xXx
> 
> oh my gosh it was so great to meet you and even though beautiful jessica was asleep she was a doll..and a great name if I do say so myself..hahaha:haha:
> ps where you live ...would have to see you again some time soon!Click to expand...

Aww bless ya! I live about 10 mins from Mynx in the Harrow/Wembley area. Would be lovely to see you again :) xXx


----------



## lynnikins

no didnt get a chance for a massage sadly i left about 5 i think by the time my OH got there to pick me up lol, OH was so happy with me not buying stuff


----------

